# Lots of snow in Texas!



## matt41gb (Feb 12, 2010)

I had to share this rare occurrence with everyone. We got around 9" of snow, which is a record for the Dallas/Fort Worth area. My dogs sure had fun.


----------



## Kymiie (Feb 12, 2010)

I love snow... but I always worry for the ice..do you?
Whats it like? Horrendus i bet xx


----------



## matt41gb (Feb 12, 2010)

Kymiie said:



> I love snow... but I always worry for the ice..do you?
> Whats it like? Horrendus i bet xx



Normally we only get ice. This was big, fluffy snow. We never see this kind of snow here. Ice is the bad stuff.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Feb 12, 2010)

I love the night pictures. I am not a dog person, but those are really striking...Is the one named Spot???


----------



## matt41gb (Feb 12, 2010)

maggie3fan said:


> I love the night pictures. I am not a dog person, but those are really striking...Is the one named Spot???



Thanks! I love how the sky is brown, and the snow looks like a bunch of stars! They are really wonderful dogs. Their names are Abby and Shiner, since he's got a black eye. :O) They were found in a field when they were 10 months old. I think they're part greyhound and great dane. I have the DNA testing kit at work, but I haven't done it yet. I'm very curious to know what they are.


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Feb 12, 2010)

Holy Schmoley! Those are snowflakes? They sure look like stars, and provide such a lovely backdrop for those ethereal snow covered branches. 

Impressive photos.


----------



## matt41gb (Feb 12, 2010)

Stephanie Logan said:


> Holy Schmoley! Those are snowflakes? They sure look like stars, and provide such a lovely backdrop for those ethereal snow covered branches.
> 
> Impressive photos.



Thank you! I love photography. I just have your average digital camera. I just got lucky with those. I'm thinking of submitting one of those to the State Fair this year. What do you think?


----------



## terryo (Feb 12, 2010)

The last picture....enter the last picture. It's breathtaking!


----------



## matt41gb (Feb 12, 2010)

terryo said:


> The last picture....enter the last picture. It's breathtaking!



Thank you! That's my favorite too! I wish I had a better camera.


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Feb 12, 2010)

Yes. Terry's right. The last one is the best. Quite striking. Let us know if it wins a ribbon!


----------



## jblayza (Feb 12, 2010)

Great pics, thanks for sharing. We haven't had snow here since 85, I remember the fun we had like it was yesterday.


----------



## matt41gb (Feb 12, 2010)

jblayza said:


> Great pics, thanks for sharing. We haven't had snow here since 85, I remember the fun we had like it was yesterday.



I was 5 that year, ha! I wonder if it snowed here that year as well? You're around five hours South right?


----------



## jblayza (Feb 12, 2010)

matt41gb said:


> jblayza said:
> 
> 
> > Great pics, thanks for sharing. We haven't had snow here since 85, I remember the fun we had like it was yesterday.
> ...



Yeah,4-5 hours, all we get here is cold rain.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Feb 12, 2010)

The name Shiner is so much more inventive than Spot. I like it, and I would agree they are part Greyhound.


----------



## matt41gb (Feb 13, 2010)

Thanks! They are the sweetest dogs on earth.


----------



## BethyB1022 (Feb 13, 2010)

I agree, that last picture is amazing! 

I also agree that greyhounds are really sweet dogs, my Dad's best friend was a vet at the racetrack so I got to hang out with the rescues a lot. I'd love to get one eventually.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## matt41gb (Feb 13, 2010)

My next dogs will be ex-racers. I love the breed so much.


----------



## nickpanzee (Feb 13, 2010)

Awesome pics!!! I love the trees with the snow. Great shots!

I'm in the San Antonio area and we just got cold rain for days. My yard's a giant, very shallow pond. I think I would have preferred the snow.


----------



## matt41gb (Feb 13, 2010)

You don't want this snow. We got 12.5", and it's WET! I had to shovel a bunch of it off the roof at work today because it was so heavy and causing leaks. It's pretty, but hard to deal with. The sun came out and it's all melting and making such a mess. You don't want this.


----------

